# SAR Breeds



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone have a breakdown on the ranking by breed for SAR dogs? Percentages too.:-k


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

I know Konnie has posted it before for USAR. Not sure if it is the same for wilderness, but my guess would be labs, then shepherds, then 'the rest'-goldens, aussies, mixes.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

And USAR would be skewed away from the various hounds people use for trailing. 

I see mainly labs, GSDs, BCs, Goldens (few), ESS (few), Malinois, Aussies......with a smattering of other types. Then hound blends.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Is it because of the keen sense of smell with these or does the size play as important of a role? My hunting Lab was 60# and lost few birds, her smaller size made it great for canoe and small boat hunting. Never thought much about Labs as being number one, no reason not...#-o


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Although I dont do tracking formally with my BC, he is probably one of the best trackers I have ever had. He tracked and found one of my escaped rams through rugged terrain, bush and unfamiliar paddocks about 3 miles away on another unfamiliar farm among the old scents of many other sheep- the ram escaped overnight. None of my other dogs could have done that or even understood what I wanted. He tracked the ram to a very dense thicket and extracted him for me.

I cast him out in the morning and he picked up the scent and he was off, he was so in to it. He knew the ram was missing and knew exactly who he was tracking.

I never though of a BC in that capacity but he was good.


----------

